# Sewing patches on to caps! HELP!



## asher (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi folks,

Just posting up a thread as i've read through all the posts on applying patches to hats and not really any closer to finding a solution.

Basically im unsure about heat pressing patches on to caps, I need my stuff to be of very good quality as I sell to reputable stores and dont want my patches coming off my hats.

I would prefer to have patches sewn on but have phoned around a few local embroidery places and they dont seem to be able to sew patches on to caps for me.

I am not really after the embroidered look and ALSO would like to use the patches (im eventually going to have made) to be applied to clothing as well, multiple use and more cost effective.

HAs anyone ad this done? did it turn out ok? who does this sort of thing?

Seems like a regular or industrial sewing machine wont do the job from what im told???

Any info would be hugely appreciated! please help.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

This can be done on an industrial embroidery machine as long as you have the cap frame and attachments.

Any embroiderers you have in the area that do caps will be able to do this for you, They could use either a running stitch or satin stitch to hold the patch in place.

I could of done these for you if you was in the UK.

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

The way our shop does these is the same principle as an applique. We digitize a program that sews the outline of the patch onto the hat for placement. We use spray adhesive to place the patch onto the hat. The embroidery machine then does a satin zig zag to secure the patch to the hat. The only problem we occasionally run into is having a customer bring us more patches for a second order, and the patches are not quite the same size the second time around. We make sure to do a test sew on a peice of pellon and adjust the program if necessary.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Agree with the applique method. Go back to your local embroidery shops; as long as they can do caps, they can do your patches using this method. Cost should be minimal too since it's not a ton of stitches being done.


----------

